# Buying 3DS R4 card - legit sites?



## helpmahpls (Jan 5, 2016)

I've never bought somewhere that isn't reputable before - mostly just Amazon, Google and Nintendo, lol.

Anyway, I tried r4ds-uk.com to see what was what and seemingly have purchased a card without entering any billing details! Will probably pass on that site after some research.

So, I've boiled it down to these two choices. Let me know what you think or if you have any better ideas:
http://www.sky3dsuk.com/r4i-gold-3ds-rts-for-n3dsn3ds-xln2dsndsindsi-xl-p-27.html
http://www.3dscarduk.com/r4i-sdhc-3ds-rts-card-support-3ds-3ds-xl-new3ds-v99026-p-24.html

I'm thinking of going the eBay route, lol. Is using debit advisable for these sorts of sites?  :S


----------



## helpmahpls (Jan 5, 2016)

Nevermind - I'll go the eBay route.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

How to close thread?


----------



## gatkins (Jan 16, 2016)

I have just bought this card from this place - http://nds-card.com/ProShow.asp?ProID=149

I was a bit nervous about getting scammed - I paid via paypal (didn't want to give them my credit card details as wasn't even secured via https) and just crossed my fingers it would actually turn up. And it actually did arrive yesterday.

When I first put it in my dsi it just went straight to a black screen so was a bit concerned. But then I downloaded the latest wood R4 kernel from http://www.r4ids.cn/r4i-download-e.htm, put it on the micro sd card, put the sd card into the R4 card, and put the R4 into the dsi and it worked!


----------

